
Justice in Brooklyn. - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.whatever-whenever.net/blog/2010/08/justice-in-brooklyn/
======
geofffox
Good story. Surprised you got to ride home with the evidence.

------
julius_geezer
Good for the poster.

